# End of the Road



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

hi girls
I just wanted to let you know that we have come to a decision that it is the 'end of the road' for us both...We saw the consultant today and it gave us some sort of closure to end having more treatment. 
I am not sure if i accept it yet, but i know deep down in my heart that for us to have any form of life to enjoy, then this is the only way forward..
To be honest i never thought i would be the one looking at a child free future and its as if your worst nightmare has come true. But i feel that we have now made the right decision. Although it was hard and there was alot of soul searching we eventually got there. I must admit i am alittle scared and apprehensive about our future, but atleast i have a great dh and good friends.
I must say that this thread has been the most supportive and i have found such solace from you girls and i thank you for that..
Thanks for all your help...
lots of love astridxxx


----------



## Eilidh M (Feb 20, 2005)

Astrid,

  .

Thinking of you today.

Lots of love, 

Eilidh
xxx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

You know where i am hunny  

Kim xxx


----------



## Topsy (Jan 18, 2005)

Dear Astrid

Just wanted to say what a brave decision and to send you lots of hugs.

Love
Topsy


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Dear Astrid,

You have both taken a huge step by reaching this decision.  We are all here to support you.

Laine x


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

hi eilidth, laine, topsy and kim

Thankyou so much, these messages really mean alot to me, as i don't feel so alone now..Ooops i think the hankies are coming out...
lots of love astridxxxx


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

Astrid
I too have recently made the decision, I know how you are feeling right now and just wanted to wish you all the very best for whatever the future brings to you.

Dydie xx


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

hi dydie
Thanks for your message, i just wanted to say that i am also thinking of you.....
Lots of love astridxxx


----------



## flipper (Jul 7, 2004)

Hi Astrid

I guess your "one for the road" isn't to be. 

You always seem to give such sound, balanced advice to others I just wanted to say look if you can look to the future with your great dh in the same sound, balanced way I'm sure you'll find happiness. Perhaps not necessarily were you expected to find it, but I'm sure it'll be there for both of you.

Good luck

flipper


----------



## sas jane v (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi Astrid -have been wondering how you were and just saw your post and can only say -its a brave decision hun and as the other girls have said you do have so much else and the enjoyment of life will come back soon to you even tho things right now may seem bleak and empty

  you have given out so much helpful advice and now its time for you and dh to heal and grieve however long you need
you know where I am too Astrid -anytime hun

    love and hugs 
      sarah xx


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

dear all
Thankyou so much for the support and lovely kind words, i was really touched...
I hope to meet up sometime with you all in the future..
I am finding it quite a relief that we will not be going down the ivf route again...so that is a positive outcome already...
Also i am sure you understand, that it is about taking one day at a time. Also we are now starting to spend money on alternative things other than tx. Plan more holidays and surround ourselves with good friends. 
The bad days well thats not something to look forward to, but i am sure it will get easier with time.....as many of you girls have pointed out on this thread....
Thanks all for being there, it makes you feel not so alone.....
lots of love astridxxxx


----------

